# Show me your DIY archery targets



## Mathewdxt1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Putting a range in my basement. Have done the compressed carpet and phone book targets. I'd love to see what others have made into targets. Or tell me about your ideas for a cheap DIY target


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

i dont have a pic right now but i have found that using blankets old new whatever you got works really good. i think better than clothes and smaller things like that. get a few feed bags from a local feed store or something like that and just stuff the blankets inside and tie it off at the top. feed bags work really good because they are woven and the arrow kind of goes in but doesnt leave a hole but you will need to change it every now and then. when ever your arrow starts poking through the other side just take the blankets out and repack itll be like new again lol. hope this helps lol.


----------



## Mathewdxt1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. Ya that one would be a lot less time consuming then the two iv done. Plus way easier then finding a lot of carpet or phone books.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Why bother going through all that when you can just buy the targets and start shooting. All the targets in the picture were pretty cheap and work great and have lasted along time and I shoot a lot.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is mine 20 yards in my basement. Here is a link how I made them. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1573442













Hutch


----------



## Mathewdxt1 (Aug 15, 2012)

how long do those typically last you?


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey hutch I take it you have a pellet stove


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

see below


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

*Outdoor FITA 122cm made from two 4 x 8 foam panels*

Built this outdoor FITA 122cm for a holiday gathering this Christmas. The smaller target is just a moving box stuffed with cardboard and taped shut:


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my first DIY target. It seems to be holding up really good. I used a 2x12 for the box, 3'x3' size. I used silt fence material for the first skin and then carpet on top of that. Then I filled with old rags and cloths.


----------

